# Cherries and Badis badis...



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, Badis badis are fairly small and non-aggressive creatures...and I have a heavily planted tank already...planning on adding the java moss like some of you suggested....


SOOOO...will the Cherry Shrimp and the Badis badis be ok? I don't want anyone eating anyone else...

Please let me know what you guys think.

Thankies!

-Andrea


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think they should be fine together. Although baby shrimp could still get picked off.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, they will eat shrimplets. I had one which also ate frozen foods, but another only ate...... shrimplets


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I have a ten gallon nearly overrun with moss and fern. I'm always seeing baby shrimp, and the shrimp population still increases. My scarlet Badis(Dario Dario) never look that skinny I only put occasional flake and pellet in there, but the Darios don't even touch it. So yes, the badis will eat some of your baby shrimp, but I don't think they will decimate the population.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

They will munch down any babie shrimps they can get hteir mouths on.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Should be fine to keep two in one tank, even if some baby shrimps get caught by the fish, shrimp population can still grow up. Kind of birth control anyway.


----------

